# 1940 Huffman Zephyr Story



## Flat Tire (Jan 14, 2012)

Picked this up at auction last Saturday just outside Dayton, Oh. When I arrived there was a circle of vultures around the bike and I knew them all, lol. 6 or 7 bike friends including a couple Cabe members. And of course Tom G. was there. I was standing in line to get my number and he comes up and says 'I'm here for one thing and one thing only"....and I says "arent we all"...ha!..I was sure there was no way I would win.....but I guess the Bicycle Gods were with me and I won! I was so surprised my hands were shaking, I was sooooo happy. Really wasnt sure of the year, and it had a red band kickback, wrong sprocket and Schwinn grips. Came home and swapped those parts out with what I had. Started cleaning, took the kickstand off and saw where the original kickstand had broke off. So I believe its a 1940 Special Line Model. Still have a little cleaning to do and replace the light with a nicer one. Its a good start to 2012!


----------



## catfish (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice find! Is that head light Aluminum?


----------



## Dave K (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow!!!!  Great score


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 14, 2012)

good score, looks to be a very worth while bike! probably an early '40. it has the '39 rack and tank, but the '40 welded kickstand and springer.
great original paint


----------



## robertc (Jan 14, 2012)

Don't you just love auctions especially if you win. I just got home from one.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 14, 2012)

Headlights not aluminum, just a regular front loader.

Hey Scott, there was a bit of blue paint on the front rockers so can I assume they were painted like on the Twin Flex models? I think that would be a nice touch. Also the legs on the rack are tubular, never seen that before but I've never owned one of these either....


----------



## twjensen (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice scoop, ya gotta love that springer..awesome.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 14, 2012)

sweet! what was the highest bid?


----------



## npence (Jan 14, 2012)

That is a sweet bike Don I wanted to go to that auction but was out of town. Glad to see you got it


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey Don, got one of those plates for your kickstand. Gotta dig thru my stash to find it.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 14, 2012)

not much he's going to do with it now, to reattach it will require taking a torch to that nice original paint! I would advise just going with the bolt on kick, everyone knows it's a '40 already.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jan 14, 2012)

Yea we all stood around scratching our heads on this one. I'm glad the broken kickstand mount showed up. Everything fit '40 except for that.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm building almost the exact same bike!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jan 14, 2012)

This is the bike I told you about. When I saw Tom there I thought all us "little guys" were doomed. I'm glad it ended up right around the block.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 15, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> not much he's going to do with it now, to reattach it will require taking a torch to that nice original paint! I would advise just going with the bolt on kick, everyone knows it's a '40 already.




yea and if it wasnt done well theres a chance it would break off again! and its got one of those kickstands where the top section goes down between the frame, and some gorilla tightened it so tight there are dents, so I'd have to fill them also


----------



## 41OLDSTEED (Jan 15, 2012)

Cool Bike...May we Ask what Price you had to Pay...?...I also Just Picked up a 1940 Western Flyer-(Huffman)- that the Welded kickstand was torn off too...Pretty common thing...


----------



## brownster69 (Jan 15, 2012)

*bike score*

sweeet bike why can't us northwest guys find these kind of scores it is killing me.............................


----------



## pedal alley (Jan 16, 2012)

nice one ;Don,i will have to ride over
 & see it in real life.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 16, 2012)

brownster69 said:


> sweeet bike why can't us northwest guys find these kind of scores it is killing me.............................



you know, I have about a dozen of these prewar Huffmans, seriously if you really want one let me know. mine aren't original paint bikes like this one...


----------

